# Snakehead spotted in Burnabys Central Park



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Saw this article on yahoo.

Biologists sound warning after snakehead fish reported in suburban Vancouver pond | Daily Brew - Yahoo! News Canada


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this thread is strange


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...snake-head-spotted-central-park-lagoon-28550/


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

One of my friends on facebook surprisingly posted about this
"Dangerous fish thats 3ft with pirannha teeth at central park lagoon watch out.. Eats turtles  it walks!"
I just had to correct her...


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

if i hold a valid fishing licence is there any burnaby bylaw restriction that restricts me from doing a bit of snakehead fishing from that pond? pretty sure i could catch it with a well-presented lure. btw i was told pond might be poisoned to erase threat.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

been through all that in the other thread already ,,,the link Joesph posted. I would imagine they aren't allowing it and poisoning the pond is probably a last step if they believe there are more then the one. From the 100's of stories I have read now. They are more interested in catching the one that was sighted and see if there is evidence of others.


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi All.
What ever they want to do, better do it fast cause it is spawning period for snake head in Asia at this moment.
The one in the pond most likely Northern snake head, it will survive winter in Burnaby for sure.
The best time to fish this fish is Dusk time window with live bait. I would love to fish it, otherwise i will have to travel down to southern USA, Great lake ONT or back to Asia for the thrill of landing this fighter.
IMO this fish will get poisoned and so are others in this pond........The public is not very fond of this animal due to too many bad and un-scientific facts out there on the TV and the Net.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

Listened to the news report on Team 1040 this morning. And I quote: "a carnivorous Asian killer that can walk on land and kill animals along the way..." sounded like it also knows Kung fu and can shoot lightning from its butt. It's a shame the media as usual blows it out of proportion as usual. 

I'm writing this as I'm watching the River Monsters episode on snakeheads. It's a real shame that the real victim is the poor fish who's only crime is existing. The responsibility of our hobby has never been more important. Anybody else considering taking their fishing gear down to Central lake? 

Just glad we already have the ultimate weapon against snakeheads: David Booth.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dude while i completely agree, unfortunately your chiming in a lil late on this one..its kind of a dead horse there has already been 2 threads both of which are now closed that didnt end well...

partially my fault,

i did a phone interview for cbc radio yesterday at 5 pm, its all over the news, there is even hobbyists posting video of there giant snakehead struggling over some grass ... but they put it out there like this stupid fish is walking, when its very clear the people who owned it were trying to disprove it , its a shame the only story that gets heard is te one "they" want you to hear, it says alot for media today as well as people there willing to slight the truth or blatantly skew the facts and people wont hear the "actual" facts, for example in the episode of river monsters jeremy wade is chatting with some scientist who is out right saying that it isnt true, no they cant... but at some point jeremy wade says something along the lines of even thought they can walk on land... in reference to the wives tale at which he is going to disprove it, and the news chops out the "they can even walk on land", with his voice.
all of the stuff about the fish and its "abilities" are fiction... however the fact remains that invasives are a major concern, and the ministry of environment, dfo whatever will most likely step it up with some sort of plan to stop this from happening in the future... hopefully they crack down on the grocery aspect of the snakeheads and not the hobbyists.

they should set up a sting operation, catch those bloody grocers in the act, 

totally question does anyone know if the food fish aspect of this is simply this is what is eaten in the culture or is it a religous thing, i apologize if it sounds ignorant but if it has some tie to a religious belief it may be unstopable, similiar to turbans / bike helmet issue..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

"They have a primitive lung that allows them to move across land to other water bodies," said biology professor Michael Russello of the University of British Columbia.
"They're very scary. They're an ambush predator. They can take a small dog."
They've been dubbed "Frankenfish" for their unusual appearance, unique anatomy and voracious appetite, CBC News noted.

A professor said this, a professor of what english lit? like if you want a quote lets ask a person who might state correct facts
like i said before the only way a snakehead is going to attack a dog is if it swam through an area where they were breeding... and it was protecting its fry, #2 i doubt even a super big giant snakehead like full grown adult male in the mekong monster could handle in a single bite anything bigger than a teacup... and i mean really havent we seen enough of these shaved rats people dress up lol j/k


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nothing special about the meat. Taste like pike, snake, chicken. It's just part of the menu. People in North America eat catfish. It's just food. 
No it's not just a cultural thing. Food is food. 

A quick google search can give you ample information on the different ways to make snakehead fish. It's a fish, so it's part of the food chain. Of course a certain group of ethnicity will be targeted, but I don't see anythign wrong with importing frozen snakeheads. 

Bottomline, let's just get back to the fact instead of going on and diverging onto cultural and other touchy subjects that will definitely stoke the fire.

Fact is a northern snakehead was irresponsibly released into my resident pond in which is does stand a chance to survive. Be it just one, great, but if one is released and another reckless owner releases another of the opposite sex, then may be a problem.

Fact is if one is released into this pond, sure it's alright, but release a few into nearby lakes within the Lower Mainland where winters are mild, then would salmon fry in the estuaries and lakes stand a chance? Now you're affecting the sports fishing and fishermen.

This affects me because I fish for salmon. This affects me because it's in a local pond. This affects me because I know and am well informed of the species and have eaten and played with one before. 

I jsut hope the authorities catch this one and close the chapter on this news. Summer is upon us, let's try to go out and enjoy the sun .


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

are you sure its a northern , because I was thinking something else,


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

anyways i am done wit this too, 
and i wasnt trying to go cultural and make this a racial i was asking because alot of cultures have food directly linked to the religion and i was wondering if this was one of those..
again it wasnt meant to be disrespectful,simply didnt know..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Don't worry. The vigilante is out in full force trying to fish it out.





**This will be my last comment on this topic**


----------



## channa_stewartii (Nov 3, 2011)

B.C. steps in to hunt deadly snakehead fish in Burnaby lagoon (with video)

I know, I'm so angry about this, because one, its going to make everyone who owns, or has owned a snakehead look like
some kind of irresponsible idiot, and two, because of the mass hysteria about the fish, they will ban them. I want to ban
the people that buy them, not know a thing about them, and release them because of their lack of knowledge. 
Ban them from the grocers, would be the first step I would do....
Is there anyway to get in touch with these news people and set them straight about these fish?


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

channa_stewartii said:


> B.C. steps in to hunt deadly snakehead fish in Burnaby lagoon (with video)
> 
> I know, I'm so angry about this, because one, its going to make everyone who owns, or has owned a snakehead look like
> some kind of irresponsible idiot, and two, because of the mass hysteria about the fish, they will ban them. I want to ban
> ...


Don't think they're interested in facts, get's in the way of sensationalism.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I am watching global news and they are reporting that they are now draining the lake to find the snakehead. I can't believe it


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

coulda been worse, they could have just poisoned the whole thing. What I think really sucks is they are collecting the Red ear slider turtles and are going to euthanize them all.

City drains pond - all invasive species to die

Lone protester shuts down drainage of Burnaby's Central Lake pond (with video)

Friday is D-Day as Burnaby readies to launch offensive against snakehead fish


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Doesn't really boggle my mind that it takes officials nearly a month to sit and talk about things and finally get some shock and awe action done. For just one invasive predatory fish takes how many people and resources to catch. Draining one pond and cleansing the turtles.....so what about the nearby pond where there are also turtles. 

Alright. Enough BCA ranting for today. Back to the game.



Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> coulda been worse, they could have just poisoned the whole thing. What I think really sucks is they are collecting the Red ear slider turtles and are going to euthanize them all.


That definitely sucks. The sliders may be invasive but I don't think they should be euthanized. There should be some turtle sanctuary built and the city should let them live out the rest of their 60 years there in peace. The city could definitely turn such a place into a tourist attraction and generate some profit to support other projects rather than just spend the money to destroy the turtles.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, a rough estimate, how many red eared sliders do you think are in Burnaby Central Park? And also in BC as well?

I'm going to guess about 300 in Burnaby Central park and 100,000 in BC altogether.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Elusive snakehead fish finally caught after Burnaby lagoon partially drained


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Was @ the pond just after they caught it, From a video that was taken it look much large now. Looks to be close to 2ft in length and much fatter.
There's a video on youtube by brucecause who's been tracking the snakehead by video the last couple of weeks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, they also caught a bunch of koi, goldfish & turtles apparently. They plan to continue fishing in case there is more than one snakehead.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there is only one some idiot released it, did they KILL IT im sure they did


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Retards...........................


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Great, now they're banning snakehead imports by this fall!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you think about it, this was almost inevitable. Stupid people + pets they don't know how to take care of or outgrow their tanks = let's release it into Central Park's pond. This happens all the time with Red Ear Sliders. They once caught a Red Bellied Piranha in Trout Lake that was another release. The Florida Everglades are overrun with non-native pythons reeking havoc on the native species. etc. etc.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Snakehead close up - Noon News Hour - Videos | Global BC


----------

